# $10 Glass Carboys in San Antonio



## wctisue (Sep 12, 2009)

I just went and picked up 5 carboys with handles. It's near the airport. A kit making winery (Yellow Rose Winery) that is going out of business.


Wayne


Visit the posting at http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/1357403309.html to contact the person who posted this.
<HR>

<H2>Glass Wine Carboys - 6 gal/23 lt</H2>Date: 2009-09-03, 6:57PM



Glass wine carboy - large size - 6 gallon, 23 liter. Perfect for home winemaking. Complete with handle. Call at 210-218-5445 


<UL =bs>
<LI>Location: San Antonio </LI>[/list]


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice grab!


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet score


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for letting me know. I live in San Antonio and have never heard of this place. I am going to call to fine out if they still have more.


----------



## PatL (Sep 14, 2009)

I drove to San Antonio on Sunday night and bought 32 of them for Central Texas Wine Guild members. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 14, 2009)

I went after work and got the last three. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 14, 2009)

LittleLeroy said:


> I went after work and got the last three. Thanks for the tip.




I got three before lunch and left three ... was going to take all six but was short on cash on hand.


thanks for the tip


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 15, 2009)

Of the three that I got one had the stopper stuck inside the carboy. He let me have that one for free and it took me all of 2 minuites to remove it. I guess it pays to know how to get the cork out of the inside of a wine bottle!!!!!!


----------



## nhdennis (Sep 22, 2009)

Did you also minor in getting the ship into and out of a bottle?


Great deal even if the 59 cent bung didnt survive the removal


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you know what I took in college? And the bung has no damage on it!!!!!!! And I did not break the carboy


----------

